# Navigation module in '17 Cruze Premier HB



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy MyLink Infotainment System

Welcome to connectivity

CHEVROLET HOW-TO VIDEOS


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks for this info .. I have already saved all these to my pc when researching this problem ... but none of it helps .. I want to add contacts and addresses but it appears you can't do that .. at least I haven't figured out how to do it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haven't figured out a way to sync contact addresses from my phone to the Nav system. The few that I have saved in my car I've just input manually.


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks .. I just wish Chevy had put a little more thought into this system .. plus not charging for the map upgrades .. I like my Garmin GPS much better .. and I have lifetime upgrades


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, I just saw this. I can't remember if my iPhone did this or not. This is what you're looking for I think. It does work for the contacts with addresses in my phone.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

Great find .. I just went outside and paired my phone and added a contact ... now it just will take a little time to add the contacts I want from my phone's contact list .. thanks for finding this.


----------

